# Building cage



## TanMan57 (Sep 18, 2009)

Im planning on building a new house for my tegu its gonna be 8x4x3 (LxWxH) not sure if the lengths gonna be 8 or 9 feet or if the width is gonna be 3 or 4 feet yet but ill have it figured out tomorrow when i go to buy the wood for the base oh and im kinda gonna do the cage that RehabRalphy built. Just big its gonna be pretty enormous, so big the final assembly will take place in my room plus im getting a cage built for my other reptiles (its gonna be a multi compartment cage) so my tiny room is taken up by cages lol. Im now sleeping on a futon to make enough room but im excited to build this cage because ive never done a project this big before but im sure ill be ok. I have to make it extra sturdy so my stuff can sit on top (tv, xbox, etc) but ill take pics of it as i go along and post them on here


----------



## TanMan57 (Sep 19, 2009)

Well ive built the top and bottom frames and i just have to go get the plywood to put it all together


----------



## herper9 (Sep 19, 2009)

That sounds like it is going to be an awesome cage! I don't even know if you could call it a cage. The pictures look great, can't wait to see the end product. Your gu is going to love you!


----------



## TanMan57 (Sep 21, 2009)

Alright well heres the work in progress photos i have it in my room now and i got the legs on it and the back and part of the front by tonight ill have the top on and the rest of the front besides the doors

This is how i get the legs to be sturdy, I use two 3 inch deck screws to hold it from the sides and then i screw in the metal L supports





Heres how its looking so far. btw its 8x3x3 the pics make it look small
Oh and if the back looks like its bowing its because i ran out of metl L supports and i need to put them on the middle leg


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks like it's coming along great, the funny thing is you said it's in my room now.. Lol don't you mean his room, looks like you barely have enough room for yourself lol, now that's tegu love right there 
can't wait to see when it's done


----------



## TanMan57 (Sep 21, 2009)

AWD247 said:


> Looks like it's coming along great, the funny thing is you said it's in my room now.. Lol don't you mean his room, looks like you barely have enough room for yourself lol, now that's tegu love right there
> can't wait to see when it's done


yea lol its basically his room now.lol its been crazy trying to work ing the small spaces. but its gonna probably be done by tomorrow or the next day. Oh yea and this project has me sleeping in my guest bedroom. :-D


----------



## TheHerpaholic (Sep 21, 2009)

Im kinda confused, How do you clean all wet crap off the plywood. Wont it leave marks through the cypress mulch?


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 21, 2009)

If I didn't have wife, I would have a tegu mansion in my room too, lol. Looking good! He's gonna be happy


----------



## TanMan57 (Sep 21, 2009)

TheHerpaholic said:


> Im kinda confused, How do you clean all wet crap off the plywood. Wont it leave marks through the cypress mulch?


Well im still gonna seal it and prime it.


----------



## TanMan57 (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone, well heres it with the roof all bolted down and such, oh and the back is completely screwed in now, and i put the top lip on the front but you cant see it in this pic






This is just an over view to show the front (not finished)





This is a size comparison with one of my German shepherds zoey shes a little small because she is a runt and has arthritis 









This last one is showing how i supported the top
I used one 3 inch deck screw and two 2 inch screws and a metal L support


----------



## TanMan57 (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh yea ill post some pics of it tomorrow with the sides front support and hopefully the door frames.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 22, 2009)

She might be a small German shephard, but she's still a German shephard! Lol! Xander will be happy!


----------



## TanMan57 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dvdh1 said:


> She might be a small German shephard, but she's still a German shephard! Lol! Xander will be happy!


Yea lol when i get the sides on ill put both in and show how truely masive it is. It will probably fit both my german shepherds and a full grown adult. Lol its rediculous


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## TanMan57 (Sep 25, 2009)

Alright well heres an update of the cage now i just have to caulk it and paint it










Oh and heres a picture of xander right after he woke up


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 25, 2009)

That's awesome! How big is Xander right now?


----------



## obsessedwithserpents (Sep 25, 2009)

i think he will love it great job!


----------



## TanMan57 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hes 11" and yea thanks.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 25, 2009)

He's gonna get lost in there. Lol! He will grow fast


----------



## TanMan57 (Sep 25, 2009)

Lol yea i might have to devide it in half for a while


----------

